# Moire filter for Canon 70d now available!



## mnovaksan (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have had a 70d for a while now, and use it for both video and still work. I see that Mosaic Engineering recently introduced a moire filter for it. Anyone tried it out? That's one of the few issues I have with the 70d.

http://store.mosaicengineering.com/VAF-70D-Moire-Aliasing-Filter_p_24.html


----------

